# démarrage de windows sous bootcamp: écran noir



## Arnaud_M (27 Août 2006)

bonjour à tous, 
voila je viens de démarrer mon macbook sous windows via bootcamp il y a à peine 2 minutes et lors du démarrage de windows terminé je me retrouves face à un écran noir. 
Je récapitules mes manips. J'appuie sur la touche option et choisis de démarrer sous windows. Le mac se relance et démarre corectement sous windows jusqu'à la fin du démarrage de ce dernier pour avoir un écran noir à la place de l'ouverture de ma session. 
De plus je ne peux pas redémarrer le mac impossible de rester appuyer sur la touche d'allumage, lorsque je fermes l'écran du macbook la pomme et l'écran reste allumé. 
Si quelqu'un à une solution......... 

Merci


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2006)

hum bizzare
ça m'est arrivé une fois aussi
mais avec un imac
as-tu installé des drivers différents de ceux d'apple
ou un utilitaire pour carte graphique comme ati tool?


----------



## Arnaud_M (27 Août 2006)

Non rien de cel&#224;, j'ai effectu&#233; exactement les m&#234;mes manipulations que indiqu&#233;es par Apple pour installer bootcamp. Par contre j'ai effectivement eu du mal &#224; installer windows. Peut &#234;tre que le probl&#232;me vient de l&#224;. Il a s'endoute d&#251; mal s'installer. Mais bon mon &#233;cran noir ne m'arrange pas trop....


----------



## Toumak (27 Août 2006)

oui
moi j'avais eu un écran noir à la suite d'une mavaise manip' avec atitool
je n'y connais pas grand chose à xp donc la seule chose que je peux te dire
c'est que si tu pense que l'install c'est mal passée, refais la


----------



## solboki (27 Août 2006)

Comme je n'ai switché que depuis deux semaines, j'ai encore des souvenirs de windows. Ton problème ressemble à un problème de driver.

Lors du démarrage de windows, essaie d'appuyer sur la touche F8 (je ne sais pas si ces touches sont valides avec Bootcamp, je ne l'ai pas installé). Là, si ça marche, tu dois avoir un écran pour choisir différentes options. Essaie de lancer windows en mode VGA. 

Si windows se lance, c'est que ton driver de la carte vidéo est mal installé. Réinstalle-le à partir du CD de driver Apple dans le cédérom.

Si windows ne se lance pas, relance, appuie sur F8 et passe en mode sans échec. Si ça marche, trouve le driver qui plante et réinstalle-le. Si ça ne marche pas, réinstalle windows du début en regravant le cédé de pilotes d'Apple et en vérifiant que tu as une version de windows xp supportée (service pack 2 ou SP2).


----------



## zorrolebo (12 Février 2009)

Hello

quasi même problème; en fait j'ai d'abord partitionné le disque avec bootcamp (14GO pour windows); je suis ensuite les instructions à savoir mettre le cd-rom; jusqu'à ce qu'il me demande de choisir le disque pour l'installation: un disque de 130 GO et non ma partie de 14GO ; de peur de tout effacer, je décide d'annuler l'installation ("echap") et je me retrouve devant un écran tous noir avec un petit tiret qui clignote en haut à gauche;

alors pour changer un peu j'ai mis le cd léopard qui, tout en maintenant la touche "majuscule" finit par me lancer l'installation du mac; jusqu'au moment où on me demande sur quel disque dur je veux l'installer... sauf qu'il n'y a aucun disque qui s'affiche; j'ai accès à l'utilitaire de disque, mais il m'affiche le disque de 250 GO sans que je puisse le réparer ni quoi que se soit;

J'ai aussi essayé "alt" mais il m'affiche que windows (et si je clique dessus, je retombe sur cette page noir, avec le ti tiret qui clignote)


Comment je fais pour retrouver ma version mac (avec tous mes fichiers) que j'avais avant de toucher à boot camp?!? merci


----------



## alex038 (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un petit soucis avec mon mac.
J'ai voulu mettre windows XP sur mon mac OS X Léopard, j'ai suivi les instructions de l'assistant boot camp, j'ai créé ma partition, et j'ai lancé l'installtion de windows XP SP3, il s'intalle parfaitement et il redémarre l'ordinateur.

Et à partir du redémarrage, j'ai un écran noir qui apparait avec l'inscription "err. disc.  Appuyez sur une touche pour redémarrer"
Mais même si j'appuie sur une touche, il ne redémarre pas, il se passe rien. 

Je suis vraiment désespéré, car j'ai beau réinstaller windows, relancer l'ordi, il me met toujours le même message.
Je n'arrive pas non plus à démarrer avec le Léopard, il ne démarre pas du tout.


J'en viens à vous demandez votre aide, étant donné que je ne m'y connais pas vraiment sur les mac.

D'avance merci de votre aide.

Alexis.


----------



## Zabeth (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
Même problème qu'Alex; que faire ?
Install windows avec bootcamp ---> erreur disc )))

Merci


----------



## Zabeth (25 Janvier 2010)

Zabeth a dit:


> Bonjour
> Même problème qu'Alex; que faire ?
> Install windows avec bootcamp ---> erreur disc )))
> 
> Merci



Je viens de trouver la solution avec çà :
/http://stef2cnrs.wordpress.com/2008/06/10/boot-camp-windows-xp-erreur-fat32-ntfs/

J'ai un peu tâtonné mais j'ai fini par y arriver
Ca y est : Windows est installé enfin !!!
Bonne chance à tous


----------



## alex038 (25 Janvier 2010)

ton lien ne marche pas


----------



## Zabeth (26 Janvier 2010)

alex038 a dit:


> ton lien ne marche pas



Erreur de "copier-coller"; celui ci devrait marcher!

http://stef2cnrs.wordpress.com/2008/06/10/boot-camp-windows-xp-erreur-fat32-ntfs/


----------



## alex038 (29 Janvier 2010)

Merci bcp, je vais essayer, et je dirais si cela marche


----------



## Flo73 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

Voila, moi mon souci est que je ne sais pas quand il faut appuyé sur la touche Alt pour choisir sur quel partition démarrer. Tout de suite après le Dong ????

Ce n'est pas très grave mais je suis obligé de redémarré le Mac sur la partition bootcamp si je veux aller sous Windows.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------




Flo73 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Voila, moi mon souci est que je ne sais pas quand il faut appuyé sur la touche Alt pour choisir sur quel partition démarrer. Tout de suite après le Dong ????
> 
> Ce n'est pas très grave mais je suis obligé de redémarré le Mac sur la partition bootcamp si je veux aller sous Windows.




En fait c'est bon j'ai trouvé  désolé........


====>...


----------



## Zabeth (31 Janvier 2010)

Zabeth a dit:


> Je viens de trouver la solution avec çà :
> /http://stef2cnrs.wordpress.com/2008/06/10/boot-camp-windows-xp-erreur-fat32-ntfs/
> 
> [/URL]J'ai un peu tâtonné mais j'ai fini par y arriver
> ...



le bon lien est :
http://stef2cnrs.wordpress.com/2008/06/10/boot-camp-windows-xp-erreur-fat32-ntfs/


----------



## Fortu (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un Imac 27 " (3,06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire 4go 1067 MHz DDR3 - Mac os x version 10.6.4), et depuis hier j'essaye d'installer Windows 7 (Edition familiale premium
logiciel 32 bits) mais ça ne marche pas.

Je  fais pourtant bien ce que me dit Boot camp (3.0.1), je partitionne mon  disque et je lance mon cd d'installe je choisi la bonne partition que je  formate, l'installe ce passe bien mais lorsque windows démarre pour que je mette le numéro de serie l'ecran  reste noir et rien ne ce passe.

Un idée ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## moebius80 (26 Août 2010)

1) tu n'as aucun message ?
2) tu es certain que tu démarres bien sur ta partition bootcamp ?

3) tu peux essayer la chose suivante : tu débranches le prise de courant de ton iMac pendant 30 secondes et ensuite tu ré-essaies...


----------



## fabSP08 (26 Août 2010)

si tu as un iMac 27" et que tu essayes d'installer W7, c'est peut-être ce problème connu d'écran noir, il y a une procédure spéciale pour cette machine

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3173


----------



## Fortu (27 Août 2010)

Merci c'est exactement ça !! 

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3173?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

ça marche super maintenant.


----------

